# some summer fishing



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

While it's not slingshot related, there are a few non slingshot kills here in the hunting section so I assume this is okay. I've had a few good fishing trips this summer and figured I'd share. I'm not much of a pro, I don't have a boat and one of the trips pictured was with borrowed gear, but I still have a ton of fun and get a few interesting catches, so I'm not complaining. 
The first trip was a chance to fly fish with borrowed equipment in a beautiful pool with a waterfall.







I got two fish at that spot, and while neither was a monster, catching any fish on a fly rod feels like the fight of your life, so plenty of excitement was had. I caught one sunny






and one brown trout about 15 inches long






. 
Moving on to bass fishing, just last weekend I stopped by a local lake and got into a bit of a fight with a tough little bass, I caught this one with a booyah pond magic, and I've been having good luck with it so far (of course I forgot to take pics of those). Here's that bass and a bit of a view of the bait coming from it's mouth






. All the fish referenced were returned to the water, I just enjoyed catching them







. If there's any interest I can keep updating with future fishing trips, and I am more than willing to take advice from anybody who wants to share, thanks!

-TLS


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

From what part of the globe are you fishing? I don't expect you to give away the exact location of that awesome waterfall location with the big trout. But please, what region of the world?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good fishing love the scenery !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good fishing


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> From what part of the globe are you fishing? I don't expect you to give away the exact location of that awesome waterfall location with the big trout. But please, what region of the world?


Northeastern US, it was a ways out of the way, but the fishing was amazing


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

The water fall location is beautiful, catching the trout was a bonus.

Keep sharing I like anything outdoors hunting, fishing, hiking

Thanks


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

nice fish and nice place bet it was fun


----------



## rom69erz (Mar 23, 2011)

nice catch!


----------

